
TagTime: Stochastic Time Tracking for Space Cadets (2011) - Tomte
http://messymatters.com/tagtime/
======
themmes
This brought me to the article by Joel Spolsky (Evidence based scheduling) [1]
and then to the Reporter app created by Nick Feltron [2]. Apps following this
method all seem dated or not maintained anymore at all. Any good
recommendations?

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=72952](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=72952)
[2] [http://www.reporter-app.com](http://www.reporter-app.com)

------
rajacombinator
Great idea! I’ve witnessed firsthand what a negative impact traditional time
tracking can have on someone. Now I’m wondering if this idea can work for
calorie tracking...

------
jmiserez
This looks great, and is still actively maintained on Github. It keeps your
data locally, which is a hard requirement for any kind of company use.
Uploading work activity to some third party is an absolute no-go for most
companies.

The approach taken by many other tools is either a huge database of
applications/websites that someone maintains tags for or a custom set of rigid
rules. Neither approach works very well on my experience. The statistical
approach taken by TagTime sounds much less rigid and more flexible.

~~~
closeparen
Bullshit. ADP, Quickbooks, Kronos, etc. all have wildly popular hosted time
tracking software. Some kind of online time card is practically a requirement
to sell payroll and/or invoicing services these days.

